
Pomo Timer [macOS] - maxgribov
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/pomo-timer
======
maxgribov
I decided to start fighting procrastination using the pomodoro technique, but
didn't find a convenient and simple pomodoro timer, so I made my own. Check it
out, maybe someone else will be helpful.

